# Error when configuring the assembly of packages from the source



## xapuu (Jul 11, 2021)

pkg autoremove has removed the patched package. I was going to install it for a month, writes this.


```
$ cd ristretto-master
$ ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking whether UID '1001' is supported by ustar format... yes
checking whether GID '1001' is supported by ustar format... yes
checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking whether make supports the include directive... yes (GNU style)
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking minix/config.h usability... no
checking minix/config.h presence... no
checking for minix/config.h... no
checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes
checking for library containing strerror... none required
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... (cached) yes
checking dependency style of cc... (cached) gcc3
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for intltool >= 0.35... 0.51.0 found
checking for intltool-update... /usr/local/bin/intltool-update
checking for intltool-merge... /usr/local/bin/intltool-merge
checking for intltool-extract... /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for perl... /usr/local/bin/perl
checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.32.1
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes
checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... no
checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... no
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... no
checking for locales directory... ${prefix}/share/locale
checking for additional xgettext flags... --keyword=Q_ --from-code=UTF-8
checking for pkg-config... no

*** Your version of pkg-config is too old. You need atleast
*** pkg-config 0.9.0 or newer. You can download pkg-config
*** from the freedesktop.org software repository at
***
***    https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/pkg-config/
***
```
the pkg-config package is missing in the reps and ports. I downloaded it from the site, I try to collect it, writes this.

```
$ cd pkg-config

$ ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking build system type... amd64-unknown-freebsd12.2
checking host system type... amd64-unknown-freebsd12.2
checking how to print strings... printf
checking whether make supports the include directive... yes (GNU style)
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/local/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/local/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 393216
checking how to convert amd64-unknown-freebsd12.2 file names to amd64-unknown-freebsd12.2 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-unknown-freebsd12.2 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/local/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for a working dd... /bin/dd
checking how to truncate binary pipes... /bin/dd bs=4096 count=1
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd12.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... no
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... (cached) yes
checking dependency style of cc... (cached) gcc3
checking for ln... ln
checking dirent.h usability... yes
checking dirent.h presence... yes
checking for dirent.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/wait.h usability... yes
checking sys/wait.h presence... yes
checking for sys/wait.h... yes
checking malloc.h usability... yes
checking malloc.h presence... yes
checking for malloc.h... yes
checking for bash... /bin/bash
checking for default search path for .pc files... ${libdir}/pkgconfig:${datadir}/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/share/pkgconfig
checking for system include path to avoid -I flags... /usr/include
checking for system library path to avoid -L flags... /usr/lib:/lib
configure: creating ./config.lt
config.lt: creating libtool
checking whether to list both direct and indirect dependencies... no
checking for Win32... no
checking if prefix should be redefined at runtime... no
checking if internal glib should be used... no
checking for pkg-config... no
checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.16... no
configure: error: Either a previously installed pkg-config or "glib-2.0 >= 2.16" could not be found. Please set GLIB_CFLAGS and GLIB_LIBS to the correct values or pass --with-internal-glib to configure to use the bundled copy
```
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2021)

Use graphics/ristretto. 



xapuu said:


> the pkg-config package is missing in the reps and ports.


It's not, it's devel/pkgconf.


----------



## xapuu (Jul 12, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Use graphics/ristretto.
> 
> 
> It's not, it's devel/pkgconf.


great, you helped me, thank you.


----------

